# styrofoam mini mating nucs



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

just got done putting a fresh coat of paint on our new mating nucs.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Greg,
Great job. Hope the ones you send me look as good.
Brooklyn


----------

